# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  سيرة الشيخ إبراهيم بن محمد الدبيان

## عبدالرحمن الجفن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*سيرة الشيخ إبراهيم بن محمد الدبيَّان
هو شيخُنا الفقيهُ الورعُ الزاهدُ أبو محمدٍ إبراهيمُ بن محمد بن دبيَّان بن محمد بن عبدالله العُبَيْلانيُّ من النُّمير من أبا الخيل من آل نُجَيْد , وُلد في بريدة منتصف عام 1377 هـ ، أخوه لأبيهِ الشيخُ دبيان بن محمدٍ الدبيان صاحبُ الموسوعةِ الفقهيةِ .
تخرَّج شيخُنا من معهد المعلمينَ سنة 1396 ه وكان ترتيبه الأول , ثم عيّنَ مدرساً في مدارس التعليم وفي مدارس تحفيظ القرآن , والتحقَ مباشرة في كليةِ الشريعةِ في فرعها في بريدة , وتخرَّج معَ أولِ دفعةٍ لها سنة 1400 ه وكان ترتيبه الثالث رغم انتسابه , وفي عام 1403ه حصل على الترتيب الأول في مسابقة القرآن الكريم وتجويده وتفسيره التي تقام بمكة في دورتها الثالثة .
قَرأ على الشيخِ محمدٍ بن عثيمين فأكثرَ من القراءة عليه , قرأ عليه كتابَ التوحيدِ والواسطيةِ والسفَّارينيِّة والمنتقى للمجدِ ابن تيمية , وقرأ عليه بلوغَ المرامِ في مسجد الضُّليعةِ بعنيزة , وقرأ عليه زاد المستقنع والبرهانيِّة في الفرائض وألفية ابن مالكٍ , وقرأ عليه أيضاً بعضَ تفسيرِ الجلالين وبعض صحيحِ البخاري , ولازمهُ من عام 1400 ه حتى عام 1409 ه , وكان الشيخُ ابنُ عثيمين يخصُّه ويأذنُ له بالأسئلةِ والمناقشاتِ , ويناديهِ بالشيخ على غيرِ عادته مع الطُّلاب , وفي بعض الأحيان إذا خرجَ الشيخُ محمدٌ مشى معه الشيخُ إبراهيمُ على الأقدامِ إلى بيت الشيخِ يَعرِضُ عليه أسئلةً كثيرةً , وفي تسْجيلٍ صَوتي قِيلَ للشيخِ محمدٍ : هل أجزتَ الشيخَ إبراهيمَ الدبيان ؟ قال : لا أذكر – والشيخُ محمد ليسَ ممّن يَكتب الإجازاتِ للطلبةِ – ثم كررَ السائلُ السؤالَ , فقال الشيخُ : لا أذكر ولكنَّ الشيخَ أبا محمد أخذ منَّا علماً كثيراً وهو يستحقُ الإجازةَ , وقد تناقل الناسُ أن الشيخَ ابنَ عثيمين قال لمن سألوه مسألةً ذات مرةٍ وهمْ من أهل بريدة : لماذا تتعنون إلى عنيزة بسؤالي وعندكم الشيخ إبراهيم الدبيان , وكان الشيخ ابن عثيمين يحب مرافقته في سيارته إلى بريدة , ويتبادلان العلم وأحوال المسلمين .
وقرأ شيخنا إبراهيم أيضاً على الشيخ عبدالله الحسين أبا الخيل نيلَ الأرب اختصار قواعدِ ابن رجب لابن عثيمين , وعلى الشيخ عبدالله الفوزان ألفية ابن مالك حتى باب الصَّرفِ , وقرأ أيضاً على الشيخِ الباكستانيِّ اسكندر وعلى الشيخ حسين الأردني المدرس في جمعية تحفيظ القرآن ببريدة كلاهما قرأ عليه في التجويد , وحضرَ بعضاً من دروس الشيخِ عبدالله الدُّويش , لكنَّه لمْ يكملها لأن الشيخ لا يشرحُ بل يقرأ الطلابُ عليه الكتُبَ سَرداً , وقد سألتُه عن علميّة الدُّويش فذكر لي تعجبه من معرفته بأماكن المسائل والبحوث التي يستعرضها ابنُ حجر في الفتح وسرعةِ استخراجهِ لها من أيِّ موضعٍ من الكتابِ .
والشيخُ إبراهيم الدبيان من الآمرينَ بالمعروفِ الناهينَ عن المنكرِ الذينَ لا تأخذُهم في الله لومةُ لائمٍ نحسبُه كذلك ولا نزكّيه على الله , أوقِف مراتٍ ومُنع من التدريس مراتٍ , سريعُ القراءةِ حاضرُ الذِّهنِ سريعُ الجوابِ , سريعُ ختم القرآن حِفْظاً , ويحفظُ المطولاتِ من المتون العلميِّة كألفية ابن مالك وزادِ المستقنع والبرهانية في الفرائض والسفارينيّة وكتابِ التوحيدِ ومنظومة سُلَّم الوصولِ للحكمي وتتمتها للعَمري , وحائية ابن أبي داود ، ونيل الأرب اختصار قواعد ابن رجب لابن عثيمين , ومقدمة ابن الجزري في التَّجويد وغيرِها , وأظنُّه يحفظُ كثيراً من السنةِ النبويِّةِ وعلى وجه الخصوصِ أحاديثَ الأحكامِ , لِمَا رأيتُ من استحضاره للأدلةِ بنصِّها , وذكْرِهِ الضعيفَ منها مع بيانِ سببِ ضَعْفهِ أحياناً .
درّس في المسجدِ العقيدةَ الطَّحاويةِ والتدْمريّة والحمويّة والواسطيَّة وسُلَّمَ الوصولِ لحافظ حكمي وكتابَ التوحيد والأصولَ الثلاثةِ وكشف الشبهاتِ , ودرَّس الشاطبية في القراءات في ثانوية تحفيظ القرآن , وفي الفقه زاد المستقنع والروضَ المربع ومنارَ السَّبيلِ , ودرَّس القواعدَ والتقاسيمَ لابن سعدي والأصولَ من علم الأصولِ لابن عثيمين , ونيلَ الأربْ من قواعد ابن رجب , وفي النحو نَظمَ الآجرّومية لابن عبدربه , وفي الحديث كتابَهُ الكافي في أحاديثِ الأحكامِ ، ومشكاة المصابيحِ وبلوغَ المرام , وغيرَها كثيرٌ .
له " الكافي في أحاديثِ الأحكام " اختصره من المنتقى للمجد حذفَ من أحاديثه المكررَ والضعيفَ ما لم يكن مشْهوراً عند الفقهاءِ , واختاره لأنه مرتب على ترتيب كتبِ الحنابلةِ , ثم أضافَ إليه ما يحتاج إليه من أحاديث الأحكامِ من المحرر ومشكاة المصابيح وبلوغ المرام , وقد بلغتْ أحاديثه أكثر من 3330 حديثاً .
قرأ على الشيخِ إبراهيمَ أعدادٌ كبيرةٌ من طلبة العلم من القصيم وخارجها , واستعرض عليه بعض المشايخ بعض الروض المربع ونيلَ الأربِ وغيرها , وممن قرأ عليه :
خالد بن عبدالقادر الغامدي , وعبداللطيف بن حمود التويجري , وعبدالله بن ناصر السّلْمي , وإبراهيم المهَوِّس , وسلطان بن فهد السَّطَّامي , ويوسف بن صالح الوُقيْصي , وفهد بن عبدالله الترُّكي , وخالد بن عبدالكريم الجمعة , وفهد بن ناصر الحربي , وسلامة آل دخيل الله , وحمد بن عبدالله الباحوث , ومحمد بن عبالرحمن العُريني , ونادر الصَّمعاني , وعبدالله بن علي الدُّبيَّان الصَّقْعَبي , ويوسف بن محمد بن إبراهيم العُبَيْد , وناصر بن مبارك الهمامي , ومحمد بن صالح القُطَيْشي , وخالد بن عبدالكريم الجَمْحَان , وعبدالرحمن بن عثمان العُرَيني , وابن شيخنا المترجم عبدالله بن إبراهيم الدبيان , وكاتب هذه الأسطر , وغيرهم كثير .
يبرز علمُ شيخنا في أبوابِ المعتقد وفي الفقه والنَّحو والأصول والقواعد الفقهية وله عناية بالتفسير , معَ استحضارٍ للأدلة وما يَرِدُ عليها , يُعدُّ الشيخُ إبراهيم الدبيان من نوادر متقني المذهب الحنبليِّ في نجدٍ , وإن كان متبعاً للدليل والصواب من الأقوال , غير متعصب للمذهب الحنبلي , بل كثيراً ما يرجح ما خالفه حسب الدليل .
لشيخنا إبراهيم بن محمد الدبيان تسعةٌ من الأبناء وعشْرٌ من البنات , بعضهم من حفظة كتاب الله , وبعضهم شرع – بعد حفظه لكتاب الله – في طلب العلم وحفظ السنة النبوية , نسأل الله أن يبارك في الشيخ وفي علمه وولده , وأن يحسن له الختام .

كتبه / عبدالرحمن بن عبدالعزيز الجفن
في ذي الحجة من عام 1440 هـ
وزيدت وعدل فيها في ربيع ثان 1441ه
jafn100@gmail.com*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حفظه الله

----------


## عبدالرحمن الجفن

تم إضافة زيادات وتعديل على الطبعة الأولى ..

----------

